# Nobody notice that ? Zalman CNPS 9900 NT Nvidia edition



## Animalpak (Jun 6, 2009)

At computex 09 gallery from Guru3D i notice that cooler here









Strange that no one has yet presented a clear example is finished in this pic...

Like the old Zalman CNPS 9700 NT.


----------



## Animalpak (Jun 6, 2009)

I did not find other pics but at least we have confirmation that exist and will be produced ( i hope ) soon, which I have the old model the fan starts to make noise due to years of use, I hope to change with it. 

I mounted a Zalman CNPS 9900 LED In my friend pc and is extremely quiet


----------



## Animalpak (Jun 6, 2009)

One of the most best sellers CPU cooler ever. He looks always amazing is hard to remove it from my rig.


----------



## reverze (Jun 6, 2009)

NVIDIA edition? I don't want that on my PII 

Need some better pics!


----------



## douglatins (Jun 10, 2009)

Hello dude with same avatar


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jun 10, 2009)

Gotta admit though, its a bad ass avatar. 

I just want the case. Though I do love my antec 1200


----------



## douglatins (Jun 10, 2009)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Gotta admit though, its a bad ass avatar.
> 
> I just want the case. Though I do love my antec 1200



That case is not comparable to a antec 1200, its a lot smaller and fuglier, i have a antec 1200, love it, but also want a HAF lol

The avatar is from Disturbed album, quite good album


----------



## TheCrow (Jun 12, 2009)

Animalpak said:


> One of the most best sellers CPU cooler ever. He looks always amazing is hard to remove it from my rig.
> 
> 
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=26393&d=1244259250



I have this exact cooler in my setup. I ordered the normal one but got the nvidia edition.
Although its bloody noisy after a couple of years use it still does the job well.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 12, 2009)

The Zalman 9900 has terrible price per performance. I can't imagine how much the nvidia one will cost.


----------



## reverze (Jun 12, 2009)

CNPS9700 rocks.


----------

